# Possible Terrorist Plot Against Former President Bush



## Marauder06 (Feb 24, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41758705/ns/us_news-security/




> A 20-year-old Saudi student has been charged with attempted use of a weapon of mass destruction and may have targeted former President George W. Bush, the Justice Department said Thursday.
> FBI agents arrested Khalid Ali-M Aldawsari, who was admitted into the United States in 2008 on a student visa, in Texas on Wednesday. The Justice Department accuses him of purchasing chemicals and equipment to make an improvised explosive device.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## policemedic (Feb 24, 2011)

But the Saudis are our friends.....


----------



## QC (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice work though he did leave a trail of breadcrumbs.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm wondering if he's connected to one of the arrests done in Edmonton recently.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-02-05/canadian-terror-suspect-denied-bail.html


----------

